# Heat wave



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Where I live at the moment we are having a heatwave it has been 45C for the last three days. I have been trying to keep Georgie and Sammy cool by spraying them with water but they not to keen on getting wet. We don`t have air conditioning so dogs and birds are suffering together with my husband and I.  Tiels are out of their cage for now but they will have to go back inside soon so I can let my dogs inside for some relief. I can`t wait for Winter.

gforce


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I completely know how you feel!! Though thankfully we're only in the high 30s here in Canberra. You must be down in Melbourne? You can also try ice cubes in the water (both birds and dogs), that's something i do especially for the aviary birds in the middle of the day. Misting will help even if they don't get too wet. Do you have any fans? When it's unbearably hot i set on up in my room so it's rotating back and forth past the tiel cage.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We've been getting the same. It was 45 the other day, and that was just ridiculous.. could you try and take them in for a cool shower? 

Just make sure they have fresh water because the water will go warm, and they'll be drinking warm water.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A Big Bowl of ice cubes behind a fan can work real well!


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, I am in Gippsland the overhead fan has running non stop, it seems a little cooler today high30s. Georgie and Sammy are very quiet, I have had all the curtains closed so they probably think it`s nighttime:zzz:

gforce


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

I spray them every so often...if its especially hot every hour or so then i have a pedestal fan rotating on them and the budgies....the ice cubes in the water is a great idea...i had considered it but now will definately do it!


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

I just have to jump in and mention that I wish it was hot here, it's been very cold out for a while now(13F). When my birdie gets too hot in the summer, I make sure he has access to cool water in a nice shallow dish. That and the ice cubes work well. I try not to use the air conditioner, since I live in a small apartment, and it gets cold very quickly. Maybe you can send some of that warmth to me?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I live over on the other side of the country and we've been a little warmer this week. Just a little frost overnight. It's supposed to get COLD one more time before spring comes. I say 6 robins today! So I think our spring is forthcoming!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Stop all this talk about warm weather.  I swear.. here is what you would call a "winter wonderland".. minus the whole "wonderful" part. I guess the good news is it might get a few degrees ABOVE freezing this week! Woot! Otherwise we're looking forward to more snow and ice. Its so odd thinking that you aren't in winter.. This world is such a crazy place. Science explains it all, but it is still so amazing! Its like you're in another dimension. I never left this country.. except Canada a couple times, but I was very young and don't recall much. I never even left this time zone. I should probably explore the world some more. I'm not exactly excited for jet lag on the other hand.

You could leave a shallow bowl of water at the bottom of the cage as well (may get dirty fast though). MAYBE your birds might like a dip instead of getting sprayed. If they get too hot they may enjoy it. It wouldn't hurt to try. My cockatiels like the spray bottle more than a pool of water, but my budgies are the opposite. They HATE HATE the spray bottle.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

id gladly swap a few dozen degrees with u!!!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Is there any power outages still in NY, or NJ? That is awful. I heard on the news it's millions of people without power and it is going to be a while before everyone gets it back. Winter is the pits! We are supposed to get up to 45 F Sat. maybe my drain will thaw.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I didn't hear of any outages, but then again I haven't been watching the news recently. I get all of my weather from weather.com. We didn't lose power anywhere around here.
NYC is fine because my mother lives down there. My relatives also live in NJ and I haven't heard anything from them. If they did lose power I certainly feel sorry for them. This weather seems like it is coming to no end. I hear birds a few times, although I haven't seen any in a while. I cannot wait for spring.. the days are getting a tad longer!


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

The weather certainly creates discussion, we have had power outages due to the extreme temperatures. A cool change has come through Georgie and Sammy are on my shoulder right now I hope they stay there Georgie has already chewed through one mouse cord. Give me the cold weather any day at least you can put more clothes on. I can`t take any more off my tiels will get a fright:rofl:

gforce


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

gforce said:


> Give me the cold weather any day at least you can put more clothes on. I can`t take any more off my tiels will get a fright:rofl:
> 
> gforce


LOL!! That is the exact argument i use when people try to convince me that hot weather is better. :lol:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lets see right now it is -10c but with wind chill feels like -19c


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

I too have been hearing birds, first time since November. I have also seen the blue jays around again. Maybe spring is coming. I just wish it would hurry up! It seems no matter what the weather, I am wishing for the opposite. There's another storm forecast for Tuesday into Wednesday - maybe some snow this time! I don't care for the winter when its really cold but doesn't snow. Its good to hear that its beginning to cool down for you and your birdies! When the robins come around, I'll be happy


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Boy, a little of that warm weather would sure be nice.  But we are 39 degrees above 0 at the moment... but more cold weather on the way. The good part is that it is soon Feb. and we in the cold country know that spring is not to far away.


----------

